# Finally, some road sense!



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Enjoy our brand new traffic rules......


> Kindly note that the traffic fines will be as follows:
> *
> Speed Radar: Dhs. 500 instead of Dhs. 200/-
> 
> ...


Less road accidents from now on, me thinks! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: Well done Dubai Police!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

and a lot more income for the municipality


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Face81 said:


> Enjoy our brand new traffic rules......
> 
> 
> Less road accidents from now on, me thinks! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: Well done Dubai Police!


Yeah right, like the accidents were coused mostly by these kind of people. You can increase the fines as much as you want but that WILL NOT really reduce the accidents in Dubai.

Most of the accidents are happening becouse of the poor lane disipline of the driver. Unless Police start patrolling the roads and pulling the drivers who commit offenses, there will be no substancial traffic condition improvement.

Take that from someone with 130,000 km of driving experience in Dubai, in more then 5 years, mostly SZR.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

that is the oldest dubai chain mail hoax ever, its not true


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

:lol:

altin i think at least from what i experienced that most problems and major accidents are caused by trucks and of course even normal cars in roundabouts etc, for example on emirates road, who are not able to switch lines and exit in a proper way.

well hard to judge for me i am not driving 

but i also think most people won't care about the fines, they will hardly avoid accidents. but bring money the municipality could invest in the metro


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> :lol:
> 
> altin i think at least from what i experienced that most problems and major accidents are caused by trucks and of course even normal cars in roundabouts etc, for example on emirates road, who are not able to switch lines and exit in a proper way.
> 
> ...


bingo! :yes:


----------



## Bu_Bastak (Nov 12, 2005)

i heard they might be raising the speed limit on major highways to 160? is this true? and i believe its already set at 160 in abu dhabi


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

We all believe that the UAE is the worst but seriously Qatar is way worse. There was an accident on every junction.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

:lol: that's funny somehow.

what speed limits do they have?


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

smussuw said:


> We all believe that the UAE is the worst but seriously Qatar is way worse. There was an accident on every junction.


they have junctions ??


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

The money that comes from radars does not go to the Dubai Municipalityl; it goes to Dubai Police.


----------

